# Ritarra Shepherds, yalls thoughts



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey guys this is my first post but I have been a watcher on the forums. I visited Rita with ritarra shepherds today and let me first and foremost say what a wonderful place she has for herself and her GSD's. She did let me meet the parents today before her litter is born which should be sometime next week. The father was very long and looked great (just recently blew his coat) and the mother who was a little aggressive. Not to bad but did vaguely growl when she came near me. 

The breeder informed me that this is probably a hormonal issue and she isn't usually like that. Those with experience, have your females been a little more "growly" before giving birth? Should this be anything I should be nervous about?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been around a few females very near giving birth (one within 12 hours) and some within hours or days after giving birth and none were growly or aggressive ever. I've never bred so I don't know if that's normal or not but certainly not normal for the breeding females I know and see often.


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Gotcha, well maybe it was just a bad day for her. I plan on visiting a few more times so ill give her the benefit of the doubt. She does show all of her dogs, and all of her dogs are OFA'd either excellent for good. Well see, thanks for your input I do appreciate it.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I've known some ladies who were pretty growly just before giving birth.  Dunno if it's the same though.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I looked at her site, and she has beautiful dogs and looks like she's been quite successful in the show ring.

I do like that the majority of her dogs are ofa'd E or G..

I also think I would go visit a few more times . You can also ask Andaka (daphne) here on the board, she has american lines/shows her dogs, and probably knows this breeder.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I looked at her site, and she has beautiful dogs and looks like she's been quite successful in the show ring.
> 
> I do like that the majority of her dogs are ofa'd E or G..
> 
> I also think I would go visit a few more times . You can also ask Andaka (daphne) here on the board, she has american lines/shows her dogs, and probably knows this breeder.


I agree to keep visiting after the puppies are bred. I read somewhere that the mom's temperament during the first 8 weeks of a pup's life has a HUGE influence on the puppies. So if she's fearful, the pups become fearful, etc.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have known Rita for years. She is a fine, upstanding person and you couldn't find a better person to deal with. Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if daphne says she's ok, then I'd buy a dog from her)))


----------



## TexasGS (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha thanks yall. I really liked being around her and communicating with her so I do plan on visiting more and possibly getting my first GSD through her.


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

TexasGS said:


> Haha thanks yall. I really liked being around her and communicating with her so I do plan on visiting more and possibly getting my first GSD through her.


hey, I am also in Houston, have you talked to Rod from renaissance kennels in magnolia? he is a working line breeder and has titles for all his dogs, including championship lines on the side of Freda Vom Renaissance. He has his own kennels but also trains in schutzhund and what not... Definitely worth taking a look at and also may be having some pups soon!

pm me if you would like to talk... actually ill pm you my number...


----------

